# Händler in und um Karlsruhe gesucht



## Docker (19. März 2010)

High Leute,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt:
Ich suche einen guten Händler mit Werkstatt in der näheren Umgebung von Karlsruhe, bei dem mehrere Räder/Marken zur Ansicht/Probefahrt bereitstehen.
Bis jetzt war ich nur bei den ZEG´s und beim Velodrom, deren Angebot ist aber etwas mager.

Für viele Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß Doc.


----------



## black soul (19. März 2010)

die üblichen verdächtigen

http://www.rad-karlsruhe.de/shops_uebersicht.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (20. März 2010)

Gelbe Seiten und das andere mit G im Internet helfen bei der Suche.
Auch auf der Seite der Stadt Karlsruhe http://geodaten.karlsruhe.de/start.htm hier dann die Kategorie Radverkehr auswählen.
Ansonsten mein Liebling aber nicht in KA: www.mrbike.com


----------



## specialist (23. März 2010)

Klick


----------



## n41t (23. März 2010)

radhaus kastner in kuppenheim, top! 

http://www.radhaus-kastner.de/


----------



## Seppoo (23. März 2010)

Klein aber fein
http://www.fahrrad-terminal.de/


----------



## andi82 (25. März 2010)

n41t schrieb:


> radhaus kastner in kuppenheim, top!
> 
> http://www.radhaus-kastner.de/




Kann ich nur bestätigen! Kompetente Werkstatt und viele Parts am Lager


----------



## vertical-ride (28. März 2010)

wir sind zwar nicht direkt in KA, aber nur 15 min. davon weg, Gartenstrasse 6, 76870 Kandel, www.vertical-ride.net (bis unsere Webseite steht besucht uns auf unserer Facebook-Seite)


----------



## KA-Biker (28. März 2010)

Jeses,

Andi du lebst ja auch noch..


----------



## andi82 (1. April 2010)

klar 
Unkraut vergeht net


----------



## bobons (21. Mai 2010)

Muss den Thread mal wieder hochholen: 
Welcher Fahrradladen in KA hat für "Bastler" eine gute Auswahl? Ich war in 6 Läden, bei den meisten kann man froh sein wenn sie 2-3 Werkzeuge im Regal haben ("HT2-Werkzeug? Da habe ich 1 in der Werkstatt!").

Traurigerweise hat Karstadt Sport die beste Auswahl (besser im Karlsruher Vergleich) und faire Preise wenn man schnell mal etwas braucht. 

Also, wo bekomme ich in KA günstig ein Werkzeug zum Abziehen und Anbringen der Kassette und Montagepaste?

Wird Montagepaste noch verwendet? Ein Händler meinte zu mir dass das total überholt wäre und Fett vollkommen ausreicht, aber MP und Fett haben eigentlich 2 unterschiedliche Aufgaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n41t (21. Mai 2010)

in ka direkt weiss ich nicht, aber der radial in ettlingen hat auf jeden fall! hab da auch mein werkzeug zum kurbel abziehen geholt! da gibtsn set mit kurbelabzieher und nuss zum demontieren der kasette. hab aber damals bei mir, als ich meine neue kurbel drangemacht habe, auch nur fett verwendet und fahre damit echt problemlos.... fett etc bekommst übrigens auch bei denen. ist gleich bei der bahnhaltestelle wasen, also von ka aus auch nicht unbedingt ne weltreise 
hier der link: http://www.radialettlingen.de/


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Mai 2010)

oder mal vorher bei dem ein oder anderen anrufen. Das hat mir schon einige Wege gespart.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Juni 2010)

Also bei BOC (Mühlburg/Grünwinkel), bei Kaufland und Medimax, findet man eigentlich einiges an Werkzeug, Montagekram und Zubehör. Wie ich finde sogar ne einigermaßen gute Klamottenauswahl. Webseite: http://www.boc24.de/
Beim Velodrom findet man auch ein paar Sachen, Auswahl ist aber etwas begrenzt, da der Laden auch kleiner ist. Klamottenauswahl etwas exklusiver. Werkstatt freundlich und kompetent.

Was ich von ZEG, direkt neben Velodrom, nicht behaupten kann. Der Laden ist für mich gestorben. Werde es nicht öffentlich begründen.

Fahrrad-Terminal ist auch kompetent, Auswahl etwas begrenzt, und ich stand auch schonmal trotz Öffnungszeit vor ner geschlossenen Tür. Chef ist aber auch Vollblut-Biker!

Das Bikelager gibt es gleich 3mal in Karlsruhe und Umgebung. Einmal Nähe Zoo, dann Ettlingen und Waldstadt. Kompetenz vorhanden, Zubehörauswahl geht auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Remedy66 (22. Juni 2010)

..begrenzte Auswahl ? wo in Ka und Umgebung kannst Du 4-5 Dh-Bikes 
Probe fahren? sogar mit Shuttle ! besser gehts nicht ...Ist halt spezialisiert auf viel Federweg und hat dementsprechen Ware, nix für CCler...


----------



## bobons (22. Juni 2010)

Kann sein dass man gut bedient wird wenn man ein Komplettbike kauft und alles machen lässt, aber ich konnte in 5 Läden keine HT2-Einstellschraube bekommen...
4 hatten auch das entsprechende Werkzeug nicht, und wenn ich nach Reifen größer 2,1" für MTBs frage kommt nur Schulterzucken (ausser im Bikelager).

BOC werde ich mal aufsuchen, haben die im Laden die gleiche Auswahl wie im Online-Shop?

Sonst habe ich bis jetzt alles online bestellt, das wird mir im Zukunft auch viel Laufarbeit ersparen.


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> BOC werde ich mal aufsuchen, haben die im Laden die gleiche Auswahl wie im Online-Shop?



Nicht komplett. Das Sortiment eines großen Onlineshops in jeder Filiale vorrätig zu halten ist ja praktisch unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (28. Juni 2010)

Auch die Preis vom Onlineshop zum Laden sind verschieden..!


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Juni 2010)

@ KA-Biker

hat es  bei euch immer noch Schnee?


----------



## Piece (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn man diesem Diagramm glauben darf wohl eher nicht ;D


----------



## mrt1N (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich wollte mal eine Kleinigkeit zum Fahrrad-Terminal loswerden. War letztens dort und hab ein wenig mit dem Besitzer gequatscht, ist ein recht sympathischer Kerl.

Umso trauriger ist es, dass ich heute vorbeigeschaut habe um mir Schuhe zu kaufen und der Besitzer eine Stunde vor den regulären Öffnungszeiten den Laden zu gemacht hat. 
Waren für mich dann mal schnell 35km und insgesamt eine Stunde Zeit in die Luft geblasen, sowas kann ich garnicht leiden! 
War für mich persönlich der letzte Besuch dort.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2010)

@mr1N
Ja, dafür ist er LEIDER bekannt, was ich auch sehr schade finde. Er hat ansonsten sehr gute Schrauberkompetenz.

Aktuell bin ich beim Velodrom. Haben vorwiegend Scott, Haibike, Felt, Staiger und Winora. Werkstatt kompetent.


----------



## Waldgeist (13. März 2011)

Cycle-Sport Remchingen  hat eine Zweigstelle  "Simplon-Store" in Karlsruhe Waldstraße 15  Tel.  0721 - 46724058, Öffnungszeiten: Mo bis Fr 14 - 19 Uhr und Sa 10 - 14 Uhr eröffnet. Der Onlineshop ist noch Baustelle


----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2011)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Cycle-Sport Remchingen  hat eine Zweigstelle  "Simplon-Store" in Karlsruhe Waldstraße 15  Tel.  0721 - 46724058, Öffnungszeiten: Mo bis Fr 14 - 19 Uhr und Sa 10 - 14 Uhr eröffnet. Der Onlineshop ist noch Baustelle



Kauft die Räder einer? Sieht man ja so gut wie nirgends rumfahren...


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. März 2011)

auch wenn der Name etwas altbacken klingt.
Ich finde  die Räder prinzipiell gut. Selbst habe ich allerdings keines.
Es gab ja keine Händler in der Nähe 

Grüße

MK


----------



## bombardino5 (14. März 2011)

Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit dem Bunnyhopshop in Bruchsal gemacht.

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die meisen Reparaturen wurden direkt behoben ohne lange Wartezeiten.

Grüße


----------



## items (14. März 2011)

Servus,
ich habe in Ka inzwischen einige Läden durch und kann auch nur cyclesport allerwärmstens empfehlen. Ist ein großer Laden, der viele Räder aller Art zum Probefahren hat und auch ein sehr großes Sortiment Zubehör. Ist allerdings nicht direkt in Ka, aber die Fahrerei lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach auf jeden Fall. Wenns mal um ein Werkzeug geht, latsche ich auch in den Karstadt, aber so bald es um Fahrradkauf, kompliziertere Reparatur usw. geht können die mit geballter Kompetenz aufwarten. Selbst am Samstag, wo da wirklich manchmal die Hölle los ist, stimmt der Service und die nehmen sich Zeit. Habe jetzt jahrelang nach nem vernünftigen Laden gesucht und da stimmt einfach alles (nein ich arbeite nicht da und bezahlt bekomme ich auch nichts und Prozente gibts auch keine zusätzlichen 

Grüße u. schönen Abend
items


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (18. März 2011)

In der Nordstadt, ehemalige Ami-Siedlung, gibt es noch folgenden Bikehändler:
http://www.fahrrad-gruner.de

Der hat u.a. Nicolai, und ich meine ich habe dort auch schon an die 100 DB-Bikes gesehen, angeblich werden diese dort repariert.

War selbst noch nicht da, aber vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## alphatear (2. April 2011)

Ich hab mir dort mein Stadt/Tourenbike zusammenzimmern lassen. Bin sehr zufrieden. Hat immer einige Sonderräder da (Tandem, Gazellen, etc.). Auswahl ist überschaubar aber Beratung ist imho Spitze.

Ich bin häufiger dort weil meine Nabe ein Problemfall ist aber ich bin immernoch Zuversichtlich 

Und tatsächlich werden dort DB-Bikes repariert .

Ich werde mir mal ein Angebot zu einem Rennrad geben lassen demnächst.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. April 2011)

vertical-ride ist nun auch in Mannheim, nicht nur in Kandel...


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (17. Mai 2011)

Kann mich bombardino5nur anschliessen
Radstudio Bruchsal aka bunnyhopshop ist super. Hab meinen Stumpy dort gekauft. Sehr gute Beratung, Schrauber mit Herz und Verstand.
Ich habe hier in der Gegend auch schon viel angetestet. Viele haben mich nicht überzeugt.
Beim ZEG Zweirad Eicker in der Neureuter Str. werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr reinschauen. Keine kostenlose Inspektion bei einem Neurad, war zwar nur ein Rad für Junior, geht aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Mai 2011)

Die beim Eicker sind sowieso total hängen geblieben. Was ich da zur Zeit höre.
Da habe Leute für die ganze Familie dort Räder gekauft. Jahr für Jahr immer wieder dort.
Und da hat einer aus der Familie mal was anderes gekauft, jetzt reparieren sie daran nichts.
Die nehmen überhauptkeine Fremdräder. Die fassen nichts an was bei ihnen nicht gekauft wurde. So kann man auch seine jahrlangen Kunden vergraulen...Die Händler verdienen anscheined immer noch zuviel.


----------



## SIMPLOS (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
weiß einer von euch ob Cyclesport Trek Händler ist?
Steht nichts auf der Website.

Scheint ja sehr gut zu sein wie ich hier lese oder?

gruß
SIMPLOS


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

SIMPLOS schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß einer von euch ob Cyclesport Trek Händler ist?
> Steht nichts auf der Website.
> 
> ...




Der hat kein Trek.

Schau einfach hier....http://locator.trekbikes.com/locator/search?lang=de


----------



## SIMPLOS (4. Dezember 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Der hat kein Trek.
> 
> Schau einfach hier....http://locator.trekbikes.com/locator/search?lang=de



Schade, stimmt hast Recht.

Kennst du einen TREK Händler in der Nähe von Karlsruhe?
Radsport Höhn Pforzheim, kennt ihr den?


----------



## andi1969 (4. Dezember 2011)

SIMPLOS schrieb:


> Schade, stimmt hast Recht.
> 
> Kennst du einen TREK Händler in der Nähe von Karlsruhe?
> Radsport Höhn Pforzheim, kennt ihr den?



*Radgalerie Bruchsal ist Trek Händler*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIMPLOS (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi Andi,
kannst du die Radgalerie empfehlen?


----------



## MindPatterns (18. Juni 2012)

Hi, bin beruflich zur Zeit und suche nach einem Radladen zentral in Karlsruhe, der Downhillklamotten führt. Suche insb. eine Protektorenhose. Hat da jemand einen Tip? Bin leider nicht sehr mobil und hier auf Bus & Bahn angewiesen...


----------



## Greidler (19. Juni 2012)

Dunkle.Materie schrieb:


> Kann mich bombardino5nur anschliessen
> Radstudio Bruchsal aka bunnyhopshop ist super. Hab meinen Stumpy dort gekauft. Sehr gute Beratung, Schrauber mit Herz und Verstand.



Schon mehrere Räder gekauft und Freund/Bekannte/Familie hingeschleppt, wurde nie enttäuscht. Ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Juni 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hi, bin beruflich zur Zeit und suche nach einem Radladen zentral in Karlsruhe, der Downhillklamotten führt. Suche insb. eine Protektorenhose. Hat da jemand einen Tip? Bin leider nicht sehr mobil und hier auf Bus & Bahn angewiesen...



ich glaube das Biketerminal rüstet diese Spezies aus....


----------



## vitaminc (21. Juni 2012)

Das Biketerminal wollte sich zuletzt als ich dort war eher von Klamotten verabschieden, und das lieber dem Onlinehandel überlassen..


----------



## dennisen (31. August 2012)

Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Bike für meine Tochter.

Hatte bei einem Hersteller für Kinderfahrräder nach Händlern in der Nähe angefragt und unter anderem wurde mir cyclesport in Remchingen als Händler genannt.
Also meine Tochter geschnappt und hingefahrn.

Dort angekommen musste ich dann leider feststellen, dass lediglich ein Laufrad aus der Produktpalette des Herstellers im Laden stand.

Auf meine Nachfrage nach den Fahrrädern des Herstellers musste der freundliche Verkäufer erst mal googeln.
Nachdem er das Modell dann gefunden hatte, wurde mir zugesagt bei dem Hersteller anzufragen ob man dieses bestellen könne.

Einige Tage später erhielt ich einen Anruf. 
Man habe mit dem Hersteller gesprochen, aber das Problem sei, dass sie das Bike nicht mehr zurückgeben könnten, falls ich es nicht nehmen würde.
Der Verkäufer verwies mich auf den Onlineshop des Herstellers und meinte ich solle das Bike doch dort bestellen, da könnte ich es ja dann auch wieder zurückschicken (14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht) wenn es mir nicht gefällt.

Finde ich sehr schade, wenn einen der Händler vor Ort an einen Onlineshop verweist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2012)

Meinen Kinderfahrradanhänger habe ich in Bruchsal bei der Radgalerie gekauft. Die haben zumindest Chariot und Chroozer da.


----------



## vitaminc (2. September 2012)

Ich würde auch an einen Onlineshop verweisen, wenn ich a) nix dran verdiene, b) auf dem Rad sitzen bleibe weil der Hersteller es nicht zurücknimmt.

An dem Verkauf von solchen Rädern ist doch eh kaum was verdient, sondern eher mit der Werkstatt dahinter. Und das die Händler das Geld für die Räder vorstrecken müssen und diese nicht zurückgeben können, ist halt auch meistens der Fall.


----------



## shield (6. September 2012)

Cycle Sport in Remchingen. Von Karlsruhe aus kommend Richtung Pforzheim auf der B10!


----------



## Eike. (6. September 2012)

Ach was, von dem hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## radnarr (3. Oktober 2012)

Der Link weiter oben zu "mrbike.com" führt nicht zum Radladen nach Pforzheim - hier daher als kleine Korrektur:

http://misterbike.com (Pforzheim)

Ich empfehle weiter! (Zusammen mit dem ebenfalls schon genannten http://bunnyhopshop.de in Bruchsal.)


----------



## Benni24 (4. Januar 2013)

War heute mal im Fahrrad Terminal in der Nordstadt (Karlsruhe). Hab gleich nen Termin bekommen und mein Rad wurde sofort in Angriff genommen, als ich dort war. Konnte also gleich wieder mit dem Rad abdüsen.

Sehr kompetent und nett. Preislich top!

Ich glaube mein neuer Radladen hier 



Gruß


----------



## Rynn94 (5. Januar 2013)

Hast du die auch mal gefragt, was ihre Leistungen als Radon Servicepartner beinhalten?


----------



## Benni24 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich wusste nicht mal das der Laden Radon Service Partner ist ;-)

Auf der Radon HP steht das:



> Willkommen bei Fahrrad Terminal,
> 
> das Fahrradgeschäft für Enduro-Freeride-Downhill und Top-Service rund ums Rad in Karlsruhe.
> 
> ...



Gruß


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Januar 2013)

In Germersheim neu gibts die Bikefabrik.
Mal schauen, ob ich da mal vorbeischaue. Dann gibts einen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Januar 2013)

Bei wem ist es am besten anzufragen wenn es darum geht ein Sattelrohr ein wenig ausreiben zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (19. Januar 2013)

Zur Info:
Velodrom ist seit dem 24.12 geschlossen, wird in einen Onlineshop gewandelt.
Voraussichtlich will man im Februar/März "online" gehen unter http://www.fahrrad24.de


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bei wem ist es am besten anzufragen wenn es darum geht ein Sattelrohr ein wenig ausreiben zu lassen?



Hallo Holger,

ich bin - wenns um handwerkliche Arbeiten geht - gerne zum Gruner gegangen.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Januar 2013)

Danke Dirk, ich frag da mal an.


----------



## items (21. Januar 2013)

Moinsen,
wenns um wirklich nur ein wenig geht kannst du ein dünneres Sattelrohr nehmen, und das mit feinem Schleifpapier umwickeln. Dann oben u. unten festes Tesa und dann vorsichtig im Kreis u. rauf u. runter. Hab das mal bei meinem Argon (RIP) gemacht und hat wunderbar geklappt. Aber wie gesagt vorsichtig.

Gruß
items


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Velodrom ist seit dem 24.12 geschlossen, wird in einen Onlineshop gewandelt.
> Voraussichtlich will man im Februar/März "online" gehen unter http://www.fahrrad24.de


Hab ich am Samstag auch leidvoll zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen. War keiner da, der mir den Gabelkonus hat aufschlagen können. Der Grund für die Schließung soll Mangel an kompetentem Werkstattpersonall sein. Bin dann zwei Häuser zum ZEG, der hat es wie gewünscht für nen 5er in die Kaffeekasse gemacht.


----------



## saturno (21. Januar 2013)

nicht weit davon gibts doch das radhaus west oder die radecke......


----------



## vitaminc (21. Januar 2013)

Auch nicht so weit entfernt ist das http://www.fahrrad-terminal.de/ (guter Schrauber, fährt selber DH) und der http://www.fahrrad-gruner.de (keine Erfahrung, aber führen Nicolai und reparieren angeblich auch die DeutscheBahn-Räder).

Mir hat der Geschäftsführer vom Velodrom auch erzählt, er findet einfach keine fähigen Schrauber, aber das ist vielleicht nur die halbe Wahrheit. Hier gibts reichlich Bikeläden, und ZEG strahlt von der Neureuter Straße auch mehr Präsenz aus.

Wie dem auch sei, ich schraube inzwischen eh fast alles selber, und einen Onlineshop bei dem ich die Ware direkt abholen kann finde ich auch nicht so verkehrt, solange die Preise wirklich niedriger sind als beim normalen Laden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Januar 2013)

Danke nochmal Dirk. Gruner kann ausreiben. Muss nur mal die Zeit finden und bitte kein feuchtes Salz auf den Straßen.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2013)

Gleich anschließend hab ich bei meinem Gabeleinbau ein Folgeproblem. Das Steuerrohr muss ausgefräst werden, da die Einpresstiefe des neuen Steuersatz höher ist als bei dem alten.


saturno schrieb:


> nicht weit davon gibts doch das radhaus west oder die radecke......


Hm, an die hab ich jetzt Beiden mein Anliegen vorgetragen und es konnte nicht erfült werden. Auch Herr Gruner hat keinen passenden Fräser für mein Steuerrohr.

Kennt Jemand den Bike-Runner in Herxheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (26. Januar 2013)

Aus mangelndem Werkzeug suche ich jemand, der mir zwei Gewindestahleinsätze von Timesert in meinen Rahmen setzen könnte, jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Aus mangelndem Werkzeug suche ich jemand, der mir zwei Gewindestahleinsätze von Timesert in meinen Rahmen setzen könnte, jemand ne Idee?


Versuch's mal bei Ingo Müller.


----------



## bike-runner (27. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Aus mangelndem Werkzeug suche ich jemand, der mir zwei Gewindestahleinsätze von Timesert in meinen Rahmen setzen könnte, jemand ne Idee?



welche einsätze willst du einsetzen?


----------



## vitaminc (27. Januar 2013)

M5 für die Low Direct Mount Aufnahme am ALU-Rahmen.


----------



## saturno (27. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> M5 für die Low Direct Mount Aufnahme am ALU-Rahmen.



sind das gewindehülsen??? falls ja, die karosseriebauer haben diese einsätze und die speziellen presszangen dazu.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Januar 2013)

tja, habe jetzt dann fast alles abtelefoniert, von Karosseriebau, über Schlosser, Fahrradladen, Mopedladen, ..

Entweder es fehlt das entsprechende Werkzeug oder man weigert sich wegen Gewährleistung.

Der Ingo Müller meinte ich solle mir Ensat 302 kaufen und es selbst machen, er selbst kann mir den Einsatz leider auch nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (28. Januar 2013)

Es ist vollbracht!

Endlich ein EC44/40 Lager in meinem Steuerrohr. 




Jetzt muss nur noch die Gabel vom Umbau zurück kommen. Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Januar 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht!
> 
> Endlich ein EC44/40 Lager in meinem Steuerrohr.
> 
> ...



Die orangene Gabel?


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Januar 2013)

Nö, die Gabel ist weiss. Ne Z1 gibt's nicht in tapered.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Januar 2013)

Lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen.


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen.


Sollte eine Überraschung werden.

Dann lass ich halt die Katze aus dem Sack: Es kommte eine Sektor Dual Position Coil 150/120 umgebaut auf weisses Casting und 20mm Steckachse mit Motion Control DNA RCT3 Dämpfer-Kartusche rein. 

Hab ich zu Weihnachten bekommen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Sollte eine Überraschung werden.
> 
> Dann lass ich halt die Katze aus dem Sack: Es kommte eine Sektor Dual Position Coil 150/120 umgebaut auf weisses Casting und 20mm Steckachse mit Motion Control DNA RCT3 Dämpfer-Kartusche rein.
> 
> Hab ich zu Weihnachten bekommen.



 Braves Christkind.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Januar 2013)

So, meine beiden Gewinde der Bottom Direct Mount Aufnahme für den Umwerfer sind mit Würth Time Sert repariert:


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> So, meine beiden Gewinde der Bottom Direct Mount Aufnahme für den Umwerfer sind mit Würth Time Sert repariert.


Und, wer hat es endlich hinbekommen? Hier gibt's bestimmt 'ne Menge Leute, die sich dafür interessieren wer kompetent schwierige Arbeiten ausführen kann.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Januar 2013)

> Und, wer hat es endlich hinbekommen? Hier gibt's bestimmt 'ne Menge Leute, die sich dafür interessieren wer kompetent schwierige Arbeiten ausführen kann.



BikeTeam Doko in Rüppurr.

Die Dinger einzubauen ist nicht so schwierig, das Problem ist nur jemanden zu finden der Time Sert hat und es dann auch durchführt ohne Angst zu haben den Rahmen zu zerstören


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Februar 2013)

Danke nochmal fÃ¼r den Gruner-Tip. Exzellent ausgerieben, extrem flott, obwohl ich es nicht schnell brauchte. Mit 25â¬ dafÃ¼r das er noch ein passendes Werkzeug verlÃ¤ngern musste ist definitiv ok. Empfehlung, auch was ich sonst so mitbekommen habe und rausgehÃ¶rt habe.

Konnte man mit einem Pinion-Bike ein paar Runden drehen. Nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefabrik (8. Februar 2013)

Sportliche Grüße an alle, 

Ich möchte gerne die Chance nutzen und mich in der Runde kurz vorstellen. 

Mein Name ist Roy Inman und ich habe im Dezember 2012 einen Bikestore ( Fahrradladen ) in Germersheim gegründet. 

Bei uns gibt es die Fahrrad Marken Cube, Stevens, Bergamont, Lapierre und Ghost. Alle Infos hierzu finden Sie natürlich auch auf meiner Homepage www. bikefabrik.de.

Selbstverständlich führen wir auch Reparaturen und Inspektionen an nicht bei uns erworbenen Rädern durch.

Follow us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikefabrik/200668503402044


Ich würde mich freuen euch kennenzulernen. 

Sportliche Grüße aus Germersheim
Roy


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2013)

Mal ein aktueller Erfahrungsbericht von mir. 
Mein Specialized Enduro SL bekommt gerade seine seit Jahren fällige Generalüberholung. Dabei wurden auch die Lager am Hinterbau komplett gewechselt. Dummerweise ist es bei den meisten Lagern ohne Spezialwerkzeug praktisch unmöglich die alten Lager auszubauen. Bevor ich beim Versuch was kaputt mache wollte ich also erstmal einen Fachmann ran lassen. Und den hab ich bei MK-Bikes in Karlsruhe gefunden. Ich bin mit mit Kettenstrebe und Wippe in den Laden und der Chef hat sich ohne Voranmeldung gleich mit dem original Specialized Werkzeug ans Werk gemacht. Und obwohl ein paar Lager ziemlich fest hingen hatte ich kurz drauf meine Teile wieder, inklusive der ausgebauten Lager. Alles für einen sehr fairen Preis.
Die neuen Lager habe ich dann selber eingepresst. Allerdings musste ich nochmal hin weil sich dabei an einem Lager eine Unterlegscheibe verklemmt hatte und das Lager nochmal raus musste. Auch das wurde schnell und ohne hämische Bemerkungen über Heimpfuscher erledigt  Ich weiß jetzt welche Werkstatt mein erster Anlaufpunkt ist wenn etwas ansteht, dass ich nicht selber erledigen kann.


----------



## Endurix (15. Februar 2013)

@eike: Danke für den Bericht! Suche auch noch einen kompetenten Specialized-Händler hier in der Umgebung und werde mal Deinem Rat folgen. Es geht nämlich um meine E150 SL


----------



## H33 (25. März 2013)

Kennt Ihr einen Händler in KA der willens und in der Lage ist Syntace Teile zu bestellen? Habe gerade zwei ernüchternde Versuche hinter mir und will nicht ins Pfinztal fahren! Danke!

Grüße H33


----------



## vitaminc (25. März 2013)

By the way: http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/504

Quasi Konkurrenz zu BOC und ZEG


----------



## Fortis76 (25. März 2013)

@ H33

Bei Cyclesport kann man auch online bestellen oder auch telefonisch.
www.cyclesport.de
Kann die nur empfehlen habe mein neues Rad dort gekauft und war und bin wirklich richtig zufrieden.
http://www.cyclesport.de


----------



## Don Stefano (25. März 2013)

Also wenn ich sowieso online bestelle, dann such ich mir doch gleich einen großen Händler, der gleich und zu einem Super-Preis liefern kann. Ich bezweifle, dass das alles auf Cyclesport zutrifft.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Mai 2013)

Das alte Velodrom ist nun mit Ihrem neuen Onlineshop online:
http://www.fahrrad24.de/


----------



## shield (2. Mai 2013)

www.cyclesport.de


vorbei gehen und dort beraten lassen bzw einfach kaufen/bestellen. spart versandkosten und man hat den vollen service.


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Mai 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das alte Velodrom ist nun mit Ihrem neuen Onlineshop online:
> http://www.fahrrad24.de/



Die Familie kenne ich gut, wir wohnen im selben Ort.....


----------



## Herattic (15. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ein Bike von Canyon und suche noch einen guten Händler in bzw. um Karlsruhe, da so langsam die erste Inspektion fällig wird.

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp für mich?


----------



## Bikefabrik (15. Mai 2013)

Na bring dein Bike vorbei.
Sportliche grüße Roy


----------



## Bikefabrik (15. Mai 2013)

Herattic schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Bike von Canyon und suche noch einen guten Händler in bzw. um Karlsruhe, da so langsam die erste Inspektion fällig wird.
> 
> Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp für mich?



Her damit


----------



## greatwhite (18. Mai 2013)

shield schrieb:


> www.cyclesport.de
> 
> 
> vorbei gehen und dort beraten lassen bzw einfach kaufen/bestellen. spart versandkosten und man hat den vollen service.
> ...



Sehr fähiger Laden. Hatte schonmal übers WE ein Ghost ausgeliehen. Beratung 1a. Sehr zuvorkommend und kompetent.
Mehrere Kollegen sind seit längerem Stammkunden dort.
Leider hat er meine bevorzugte Bikemarke nicht im Programm.


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. März 2014)

cycle-sport remchingen zieht um....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2014)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Sehr fähiger Laden. Hatte schonmal übers WE ein Ghost ausgeliehen. Beratung 1a. Sehr zuvorkommend und kompetent......



In Sachen E-Bike hat er inzwischen wohl die größere Auswahl und bessere Beratung 
Mir als kleine Frau konnte er nicht annähernd ein Bike vorzeigen, das meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen hätte, geschweige denn gepasst hätte und es wurden keinerlei Ambitionen gezeigt irgendeine Lösung zu finden. Zwei Bikes mit zu großem Rahmen konnte ich kurz probefahren "aber bitte nicht im Dreck oder auf der Wiese"  

Das neue Firmengebäude liegt jetzt leider nicht mehr direkt am Radweg, deshalb auch zum schnellen Materialeinkauf nicht mehr günstig.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2015)

Meine Sidi Tecno Fire sind nach 13 Jahren ziemlich fertig un dich hätte gern neue Bikeschuhe für Klickpedal und mit Carbonsohle. Wo finde ich sowas in der Nähe von Karlsruhe?


----------



## franticz (4. Februar 2015)

Suche nen Laden wo ich mal die Commecal AM Hardtails probefahren kann  bzw. eins davon


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Februar 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Meine Sidi Tecno Fire sind nach 13 Jahren ziemlich fertig un dich hätte gern neue Bikeschuhe für Klickpedal und mit Carbonsohle. Wo finde ich sowas in der Nähe von Karlsruhe?



Kann ab übernächster Woche mal schauen was wir noch da haben. 

Fürs MTB oder RR? Größe?


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Februar 2015)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Kann ab übernächster Woche mal schauen was wir noch da haben.


Wo Schaust du?


overkill_KA schrieb:


> Fürs MTB oder RR? Größe?


Fürs MTB, hab normal 43, also 44 bei Shimano oder Sidi.



mobil gesendet


----------



## Benni24 (7. April 2015)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach Schuhen für Flat Pedale

z.B. O'Neal oder Five Ten

Kennt jemand einen guten Laden, wo ich welche finde?


Grüße


----------



## franticz (7. April 2015)

In kandel gibt es glaub ich einen!


----------



## shield (9. April 2015)

cyclesport in wilferdingen hat seit dieser saison fiveten und schon immer oneal.


----------



## Benni24 (9. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich war bei Vertical Ride in Kandel.

Super Laden, kompetente Beratung, Auswahl ist überschaubar, aber gut gewählt.

Hab mich für Five Ten Freerider entschieden.

Grüße


----------



## w69 (22. August 2018)

Meldung heute im Pforzheimer Kurier: *Cyclesport Remchingen* wird von www.lucky-bike.de übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (29. August 2018)

oha....  

Na, da bin ich gespannt wie das weiter geht. Werde morgen gleich noch mal hin fahren.


----------



## Waldgeist (29. August 2018)

Vorabinfo bei der Filiale in Karlsruhe https://www.lucky-bike.de/fahrrad-karlsruhe/


----------



## julian1328 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
kann mir jemand im Umkreis Karlsruhe/Baden-Baden einen fähigen Händler empfehlen der an meiner Sram x01 Kurbel ein Pedalgewinde erneuern kann? Mir ist gestern das Pedal einschließlich einigen Gewindegängen der Kurbel ausgerissen. 

Grüße Julian


----------



## The_Ridge (21. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
wenn du jemand kennst der keine zwei linken Hände hat:
https://www.bike24.de/p1161744.html?q=5/8
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=161819;menu=1000,185,191;page=175
+Schneidöl natürlich.
Gruss
edit:
grad gemerkt, dass es eine carbonkurbel ist. dürfte aber trotzdem die "einfachere" reparatur sein.


----------



## julian1328 (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, danke für deine Hilfe. Ich habe jetzt mal mit einem Händler gesprochen. Er meinte man könnte es mit einer Gewindehülse versuchen, kann bei Carbonkurbeln aber nicht garantieren das es hält. Werde die Tage mal dort mit der Kurbel hingehen. Mal sehen was daraus wird. Gruß Julian 

Gruß Julian


----------



## H33 (12. Februar 2019)

War jemand schon mal beim ex CYCLE Sport, seit es Lucky Bike ist. Ist das Sortiment noch das Alte oder ist es  mittlerweile ein normaler Lucky Bike.
Möchte nicht umsonst von KA hinfahren.


Grüsse H33


----------



## shield (12. Februar 2019)

meine quellen besagen dass sich das sortiment vergrößert hat und es zusätzliche marken gibt.
personell hat sich so weit ich weiss nichts verändert.


----------



## Kraxler (18. Februar 2019)

Ich war am Wochenende beim Lucky Bike in Remchingen.
Der Laden ist mittlerweile sehr E-Bike lastig.

Interessante MTBs waren leider deutlich in der Unterzahl.
Die ausgestellten MTBs waren eher in der unteren Preisklasse (500 - 1500€) angesiedelt.


----------



## Route66 (21. Februar 2019)

Kraxler schrieb:


> Der Laden ist mittlerweile sehr E-Bike lastig.



das ist ja schon seit ca. 2 Jahren der Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (21. Februar 2019)

Habt ihr zufällig gesehen ob die noch Speci Schuhe haben?


----------



## black soul (24. Februar 2019)

ein kurzer anruf dann  weiste das


----------



## Route66 (24. Februar 2019)

Hi, 
ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht drin, aber sobald ich wieder daheim bin statte ich dem Laden mal wieder einen Besuch ab!


----------



## specialist (26. Februar 2019)

H33 schrieb:


> Habt ihr zufällig gesehen ob die noch Speci Schuhe haben?


Gibt noch Restbestände, alles reduziert. Specialized läuft aus und wird es nicht mehr geben.


----------



## BenBuster (10. März 2019)

erlebnis-fahrrad in Conweiler (das Albtal rauf und in Marxzell rechts ab, ca. 35km von KA City) sei hier mal genannt. Ich habe dort beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Rocky Mountain hat er da, aber auch vieles andere. Teile hat er meistens am Lager und muss nicht erst bestellen. Gugel findet ihn sofort


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. März 2019)

Lucky-Bike Remchingen: Ausser Liteville und die Shimano-Palette gibt hat nur noch E-Bike und günstig. Lucky-Bike halt. 
Erlebnis-Fahrrad hört sich vielversprechend an. Schaue ich bestimmt mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

